

How Wikipedia & search engine culture are killing future start ups  - tapneal
http://qz.com/30821/students-cite-wikipedia-in-their-bibliographies-more-than-any-other-source-how-thats-killing-future-startups/

======
unimpressive
I'm not sure that this is such a great metric for determining the critical
thinking skills of students. I mean; being honest here, who actually _liked_
any of their grade school assignments? (Excepting the odd coincidental
collision of interest or interesting elective, I know I'm certainly not
enjoying them right now.)

I can't blame high school or even middle school kids giving into temptation
and taking the path of least resistance. After all, if the instructor will
take that information at face value, then why should the student take it any
more seriously?

At any rate, considering that wikipedia ideally cites their sources, there's
no reason to cite them unless it's from an inaccessible resource.

~~~
tapneal
I agree. There is no measure yet on how student research skills tie into
critical thinking in the real world.

Regardless, if we are able to foster an environment that encourages critical
thinking, and if instructors can effectively demonstrate what this is, student
minds can be well tuned to help them think of innovative ideas!

------
rkalita
Great article. I think critical thinking is the differentiator for the US
compared to the rest of the world. I don't think we can afford to lose that
edge.

~~~
tapneal
I'd like like to see critical thinking skills compared by country.

I'm sure America's emphasis on freedom of speech inherently helps critical
thinking.

------
reczy
interesting article, Neal.

